# Eclipse führt immer gleiches Programm aus



## xus (31. Dez 2009)

Hallo.

Ich benutze seit ein paar Monaten Eclipse.
Leider hab ich jetzt ein Problem das ich nicht lösen kann.

Also folgendes ich hab einen Überordner in dem Unterordner mit Java files vorhanden sind.
Nach dem ich ein Programm geschrieben hatte brauchte ich es nur am Bildschirm anzeigen lassen und auf den grünen RUN Pfeil zu drücken.

Wenn ich jetzt aber ein ein neues Programm schreibe und auf den Pfeil drücke startet er immer das alte Programm...

Nun hab ich in die RUN-Configuration geschaut. Da steht mein Überordner mit meinen Java files drinnen.
Jedoch sind da weniger files angezeigt als vorhanden sind. Die ich vor kurzem geschrieben habe zeigt er da drinnen nicht an obwohl sie definitv vorhanden sind... 

Kann es deshalb sein das er sie nicht ausführt? die ältern files kann ich ohne probleme starten...

Bitte um Hilfe 

lg, XuS


----------



## Empire Phoenix (31. Dez 2009)

Hast du schon refresh versucht? projekt markieren f5 drücken.

markier die klasse wo die main drinne ist (im Navigator oder Packageview) und geh dann auf menü run, run, dann sollte es funktionieren. Sinn der sache ist das man beim debuggen ect eclipse nicht jedesmal den einsteigspunkt neu sagen muss. Wenn das nicht hilft, guck dir die run configurations genauer an.


----------



## xus (31. Dez 2009)

hat nicht geklappt bin aber auf etwas neues interessantes draufgekommen!

alle meine files sind folgend bennant name.java

wenn ich einen rechtsklick auf ein altes file mache kann ich unter der option run as java application auswählen.

das geht aber bei den neuen NICHT!

wie kann das sein??

lg


----------



## Michael... (31. Dez 2009)

xus hat gesagt.:


> das geht aber bei den neuen NICHT!


Nur um's auszuschließen: Existiert bei den neuen eine 
	
	
	
	





```
public static void main(String[] x)
```


----------



## xus (31. Dez 2009)

klar exestiert ne main methode!

lg


----------

